# Happy Birthday angelbaby



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Angel! I hope all your kids, fur ones included, make it a great day for you!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday ... =]


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

happy bithday angel


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Angelbaby
Have a great birthday,and enjoy the gift of life.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> Thanks so much ames, the kids and boyfriend have made it great today , been fairly quiet we were gonna go for dinner but got such a headache just staying in and ordering tonight. The boyfriend surprised me with a new lap top today though so been sitting here playing with that all day lol.
> 
> Happy Birthday Angel! I hope all your kids, fur ones included, make it a great day for you![/QUOT[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> ...


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Haapppy Bday lady!!! Hope you having a wonderful dayyyy...un habrazo grande!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday angel woot woot


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks Nowucme and smiggs


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy belated! Drink some for me!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks KM , not belated at all  still got a few hours lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy birthday! Love the Christmas Sig. I should get mine up lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Happy birthday! Love the Christmas Sig. I should get mine up lol


thank you , I love christmas so had to getthe sig up early lol, even have my christmas tree and lights all up already LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just got the best birthday present ever, my cousin was due december 4th and the entire pregnancy i have been telling her to have baby on my birthday. She messaged me yesterday morning saying sorry she couldnt give me my wish lol, well bahahahahah told her se better get to running and cleaning and stuff haha, turns out she went into an appt to check baby and found out she was 6cm dialated she had him at 10;45 so excited. Ihave a new nephew { yes nephew she is like a sister and my kids call her aunty vice versa} Ian desmond micheal now shares my bday with me <3


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww thats the BEST news! So happy for your family! What a awesome birthday present!!!

and yeah, your sig kicks butt!

and Holly, I love you having all your pups in your sig, didn't notice til just now, lol. wait I don't see your think he is a pit chi, lol. or did I miss it?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday woman!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Angel Happy Birthday! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday for yesterday! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks you guys  is was a great day just had a headache all day and cancelled dinner plans lol, but it was nice chilling at home with the family.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy belated birthday! I hope it was a great one!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!! *A day Late* ... Hope you had a really good day!!!!


----------

